# My post is lost



## Richard Cavell (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm a new user, username richardcavell.  I posted a new message to the "Sauces" forum, with a video attachment.  I then tried to edit the message to add an image.  But the URL I used wasn't to a plain image file and I made a mess of it.  The post appears now to have been lost from the forum.

Would some kind admin please try to find the post and fix what I've done?  If it can't be done, I'll post again.  Thanks in advance, and sorry for my silliness.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 27, 2016)

Not sure what happened.  I restored your post.


----------

